# Sticky  GMs and Players



## darkreever

Here are the rules specific to Game Masters (GM’s) and the players themselves.

_GM's: 
_*Know what you’re getting into:*
Running an RP is a lot of work, no question about that; but let’s be honest a lot of work doesn’t actually give you an idea of just how much. As the GM it is your responsibility to come up with the overall plot or story that the players will be following, this includes what the overall objective is, who the players will be fighting, and overall interaction.

Before you post a recruitment thread make sure you have done the following:

-Have a plot/story ready: you don’t need to have written a novel, it can be as little as a barebones outline with the overall ideas of what will happen and where they will be happening. The actual fleshing out of situations can be done later, but getting the base level of the work done and out of the way only serves to make your job that much easier. You’re going to encounter unseen circumstances at some point, and it’s your job to keep the thread alive, with the basics down you have a lot of wiggle room and can cope with changes.

-Do your research: No one is asking you to novels of work looking into what can and can’t be, but at least get an idea of how things work. Black Templars won’t go recruiting psykers into their ranks, Dark Eldar don’t show mercy, and a lone picket ship can’t take on an entire pirate fleet and win. Know how things work and act, that way you can better avoid awkward situations that should not be.

-Be clear on what you’re looking for: how many players do you want? How many can you handle? What restrictions are you going to impose on the characters of those players?


Starting and running an RP is much different than playing in one, it is not easy and you should not just jump in and make a thread on a whim. Take some time, think things through, and do a bit of work first.

*GMing
*Alright, being the GM you are in a position of power, do not abuse it! It may be your thread, but it isn't just your game, there are other player's feelings and online experience involved. If you start swaying everything your character's way, or favouring a player, or constantly stacking the odds so against players that only you can save them, then you will find people leaving your RP. Be fair and honest.

*Style
*Please state your preferred style of play before starting an action thread. By this I mean when making decisions whether you prefer to consult the dice or the fluff, or a mix of both. This will greatly affect the style of play and whether some players join or not.

*Time between updates*
Telling players what’s going on in an RP, or moving things along since their last post(s) is known as updating. You push the story along and keep things moving and active; keep in mind though that everyone or almost everyone needs time to post before the story goes forward. Update too often, and you can leave players behind and ruin the fun for them; conversely, update too little and stagnation can occur, and people will start leaving because nothing happening is boring.
Give players a chance to post before updating, because losing people is no fun and can lead to an RP falling apart.

_Player's:
_*Godmodding
*If you are participating, please do not 'god mod'. This is when you, as a participant, start dictating what others are doing, what happens to them without their express permission, or give them no choice in their actions at all. It will often ruin it for another player, or sometimes the whole thread when someone other than the GM starts dictating action. 
This includes if the GM pits you and the other players against a boss like enemy/enemies (these are easy to spot, they are tough, can cause major damage, and/or are not meant to go down easily); going and killing enemies like they are pushovers or solving the problems meant to be tough for the characters falls under god modding.

*Problems with other players
*If you have a dispute with another player, please, take it to the PM’s; don't ruin the game with your inter-player bitching. Just because you have a problem with someone does not mean the other players need to hear about it. If it's private, take it to the private messages. Do not be abusive, this forum has a good reputation as a friendly place to be, keep it that way.

*Don't overstretch
*Just a quick note, don't try to be involved in too many RP's at once, it can affect your enjoyment, and may mean that you don't participate as much in some and more in others, which is unfair to the other RPers who are really into the game. This is entirely down to personal preference. All things are good in moderation!


----------



## lewydavis93

hi i was just wondering on how to go about making special characters for dark heresy or deathwatch and i just thought you could help if you could can you do some eximples like logan grimnar. anyother


----------

